# Zusammen Star Wars  Battlefront zocken - PC Games Squad



## RoscoeOBrian (17. November 2015)

Hallo Community,
 Am Donnerstag kommt "Star Wars - Battlefront" raus. Leider gibt es in meinem Bekanntenkreis keine Zocker/Star Wars Fans (Ich sollte mir neue Freunde suchen, ich weiß!). Wer hat Lust sich in einem PC Games Squad zusammen zu finden? Ganz locker - wer Zeit hat hat Zeit, Noobs sind genauso willkommen wie Pros. Eventuell auch für das ein oder andere Koopmodus-Ründchen. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie das mit der Squad-Findung/-Bildung in Battlefront laufen wird, aber wer sich anschließen will kann mich ja schon mal adden:  "PHOTINUSP"

Möge die Macht mit euch sein

Felix


----------



## Sanador (18. November 2015)

Für ein paar Runden würde ich auch zu Verfügung stehen, mein Gamertag lautet " Sanadoro " .

Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

Muss man denn für das Spiel auch kommunizieren, also per Sprachchat? Oder könnte man auch ohne Sprachchat mitspielen und trotzdem eine Hilfe sein?


----------



## Sanador (20. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Muss man denn für das Spiel auch kommunizieren, also per Sprachchat? Oder könnte man auch ohne Sprachchat mitspielen und trotzdem eine Hilfe sein?


Das Spiel ist aus taktischer Sicht sehr seicht und bei den Koop-Missionen ist alles selbsterklärend, falls dir das als Antwort weiterhilft.


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. November 2015)

wäre mit dabei ob mit oder ohne TS etc ist egal


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (17. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt habe ich jetzt erst eure Kommentare hier gelesen! (Irgendwas scheint bei der Benachrichtigungsfunktion nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein).
Sanador hat mich ja schon hinzugefügt und ich sehe über die Star Wars App immer, dass er fleißig spielt. Ich komme leider nicht so viel zum zocken in letzter Zeit. Aber ich werde euch anderen bei nächster Gelegenheit hinzufügen


----------

